# The Ultimate Fighter (The Process)



## arnisandyz (May 17, 2004)

Has anybody seen this flick?  It features Datu Shishir Inocalla, Ernie Reyes Sr and Jr and Kimo (from UFC). Like many "B" martial arts movies it lacks a little in plot, but the fight scenes aren't bad.  Datu Shishir plays "Pinoy" who teaches Ernie Reyes Jr the "process".  It had many memorable scenes promoting some Filipino Culture (Datu Shishir eating with kamay, use of Tagalog, Religion, Clothing, etc) and Arnis (obviously). Datu Shishir even wore a Modern Arnis T shirt in one scene.  I think it was written by Ernie Reyes Jr (or Sr) ,Pinoys as well. I was able to pick it up from the blockbuster store for only $5.00.


----------



## Liam_G (May 18, 2004)

Cool, Arnisandyz,

I'll have to try to find this one.  I have a couple of SM Roland Dantes' movies, 'Stickfighter' and 'Sticks of Death'.  I'd love to see this one ...

Respects,
Liam


----------



## CiNcO dOsE (May 23, 2004)

i actually picked this movie from a rental place as the freebie rent due to the fma content.  whats up with the cross dressing villain?!  yeah, lack of plot and a lot of nonsense swearing.  i think it was ernie reyes jr who wrote it.


----------

